# my 2 new ferret kits!!!!!



## lulabell

hiya every one,
I got mt beautiful babies on friday we travelled for 2 hours to get them off a guy who was sad to see them go as he loved them so much.
they were born on the 25th of march and are 8 weeks old,
they are so beautiful and funny they have settled in well.
i wanted to share the love and some pictures!
also i wanted to ask what peoples thoughts are on how much food they need and weather to leave the bowl with food in constantly 
thanks 
lulu
****our babies****


----------



## Guest

Aww very cute!


----------



## toddy

We leave a bowl of kibble in all the time with our ferret unforunately he will not touch any meat of any kind so we leave him with that which is fine.
Your ferrets look gorgeous.Hard to see their colours from the photos but one looks brown.Is it?


----------



## lulabell

thats what im doing im weaning them onto kibble as they were being fed dog and cat food :S so i have added boiling water to the kibble to soften it and they love it hopefully they will get beter at crunching it!!
well they are cream and dark brown pole cat colour at the moment their coats are getting darker every day! i will post more pics 2morrow when im holding them if i can get them to keep still lol 
they are niping at the moment not hard but i want to get them out of biting hands.
they are just so amazingly cute and funny make you smile even if your having the worst day!!


----------



## Marcia

They're so cute 

We leave a bowl of kibble in at all times  But ours do get plenty of raw meat and a couple of raw eggs every month too


----------



## Guest

They are gorgeous  I do miss owning ferrets.
The best thing about them is that they never grow up, they always want to play, so you will be smiling at them for a few years yet


----------



## lulabell

thank you for the posts!!
they are so amazing they have made me laugh so much and have settled in so well!
heres some more pics,
mosly of them asleep they too hard to catch awake hehe!!
hope you all like them.


----------



## Vixie

aww they are so cute 

they look like the polecat I used to have called Rascal


----------



## DKDREAM

awww they are beautiful polecats. light ones but still cute.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Ah i love the pic of the one asleep on you! there adorable!


----------



## Guest

I Want Some More Ferrets


----------



## DKDREAM

wont be long and they will be kits about.


----------



## lulabell

every one should have ferrets!!! 
hehe thank you for your posts!
they are getting so much bigger so quickly!!! and their markings are getting darker and darker every day its getting harder and harder to tell them apart hehe.
i love their little hoppy run when they try and attack things its so funny.
we have just been out and got them some cooling tiles as its been so hot. their a bit coonfused by them lol 
we are so in love with them!! hours of fun! more pics now!


----------



## Vixie

some more great pics there, they are adorable, where did you get the cooling tiles from? hope you dont mind me asking as my rats are getting very hot in this weather as well


----------



## lulabell

i got the cooling tiles from pets at home you can get them online there is a chinchilla marble that stays lower than room temp but does not stay cool for very long and there is the ice pod its bright pink on offer when i got it it was £4.88 and the marble was £4.90 
if you havent got a pets at home near you just go on their website and its all their.
hope that helps.
lou


----------



## Vixie

lulabell said:


> i got the cooling tiles from pets at home you can get them online there is a chinchilla marble that stays lower than room temp but does not stay cool for very long and there is the ice pod its bright pink on offer when i got it it was £4.88 and the marble was £4.90
> if you havent got a pets at home near you just go on their website and its all their.
> hope that helps.
> lou


thanks for that I will have a look in a bit , 
I just put some lino in there for a bit as it felt cold to the touch and they love it lol


----------



## Guest

they are gorgouse


----------



## gesic

rona said:


> I Want Some More Ferrets


Me too!
We had one in at work last week and I was loathed to discharge him coz he was such a sweetie.
I have an area in the garden which could make a good housing n play area just need some one to build it...bit like that film field of dreams "build it and they will come".


----------



## lulabell

Vixie said:


> thanks for that I will have a look in a bit ,
> I just put some lino in there for a bit as it felt cold to the touch and they love it lol


my cage has lino on all the levels itts funny when they wake up and they slide arround so cute!!


----------



## lulabell

gesic said:


> Me too!
> We had one in at work last week and I was loathed to discharge him coz he was such a sweetie.
> I have an area in the garden which could make a good housing n play area just need some one to build it...bit like that film field of dreams "build it and they will come".


we keep our indoors we have a 3 story cage that i got for £55. if you want ferrets this year you might wanna hurry breeding seasons over soon xxx


----------



## Marcia

Vixie said:


> thanks for that I will have a look in a bit ,
> I just put some lino in there for a bit as it felt cold to the touch and they love it lol


Buy terracotta pots instead of those chin coolers. Their cheaper and they do the same job


----------



## Vixie

Marcia said:


> Buy terracotta pots instead of those chin coolers. Their cheaper and they do the same job


oooo thanks for the tip  I will go shopping for some tomorrow


----------



## toddy

Or ordinary quarry tiles are equally as good.The marble cooler slabs are a complete rip off.


----------



## Vixie

thanks I know not to get them now


----------



## lulabell

they are cheaper but the marble looks so nice in the cage with our lino i dunno and i just like to buy the best for me babies!! the ice pod is good tho it stays cold for 12 hours where the chin marble only stays cold for a few hours i definatly think the ice pod is a good buy esppecially at the moment its half price!!!


----------



## Marcia

The problem with the ice pods is that their plastic. You don't want any animal chewing plastic, bad idea.


----------



## lulabell

Marcia said:


> The problem with the ice pods is that their plastic. You don't want any animal chewing plastic, bad idea.


if i notice them chewing it i will remove it but becuase its so curved they cant get a grip on it hehe its working well for my fuzzies and theres been no problem with it so far i have wrapped it in a t shirt any way as the cold is a bit too much when its fresh out the freezer!


----------



## Marcia

lulabell said:


> if i notice them chewing it i will remove it but becuase its so curved they cant get a grip on it hehe its working well for my fuzzies and theres been no problem with it so far i have wrapped it in a t shirt any way as the cold is a bit too much when its fresh out the freezer!


Good idea wrapping it in a tshirt  I hadn't thought of that


----------



## lulabell

Marcia said:


> Good idea wrapping it in a tshirt  I hadn't thought of that


thanks it just seemed a bit harsh on their paws lol for some reason they are not pooping in one of the litter trays and sleeping in it!! its funny i think the litter tray is nice and cold in the hot weather. they moved up to the sofa and hammock in the night so must have been cold bless them.


----------



## Marcia

My sandy male loves to jump in and out of the cats water bowl when it's hot :lol: It's so funny


----------



## lulabell

Marcia said:


> My sandy male loves to jump in and out of the cats water bowl when it's hot :lol: It's so funny


one of my ladies is into digging in the water bowl and splashing everything with water lol they are the best pet in the world!!!!


----------



## Marcia

Does she come over to you after doing that and rub herself all over you? lol. Ours do. I swear they love to soak us :lol:


----------



## lulabell

Marcia said:


> Does she come over to you after doing that and rub herself all over you? lol. Ours do. I swear they love to soak us :lol:


yeah its like play with me!!! i just cant belive how much they poop lol and eat. they are getting so big!!


----------



## lulabell

new pictures!!! i cant remember what ive put up annd what ones i havent so here goes!


----------



## Marcia

Awww, they look so sweet and inocent 

But we all know that ferrets arn't :lol:


----------



## lulabell

haha yeah they are cute but littlle devils!!!!!


----------

